

How does our language shape the way we think? - noheartanthony
http://edge.org/3rd_culture/boroditsky09/boroditsky09_index.html

======
fburnaby
Steven Pinker discusses this topic in his books:

\- "The Language Instinct" covers it in detail \- "The Stuff of Thought", in
which he pretty much responds directly to this article.

I definitely side with his views on this one, though it's too complicated to
discuss here, and he does too good a job not to recommend the read (which is
why I'm pointing to his books!).

